# LE coupons



## vwguy

Are there any coupons floating around for 25% off? I have one for free shc, promo code OXFORD pin 1104 which is good thru April 6th.

Brian


----------



## Dr.Watson

The promo e-mail today is for 30% off any regular priced shoe (with free shipping over $50). If shoes are what you are looking to buy you might be able to get the e-mail before the end of the day; it is a one day only coupon.

Yesterday was 25% _any_ reg. priced item, sorry you missed that.


----------



## vwguy

Weird, I haven't been getting their e-mails lately, guess I'll just have to check the site daily. 

So fellas, as coupon codes come out, please post them in here for the benefit of all.

Brian


----------



## Dr.Watson

The LE promo codes for the 30% off shoes (excluding their AE shoes) are *APRIL2* and *4622. *


----------



## Benson

VW,

It is possible I have a coupon at home, though it may have expired. I'll check later tonight and post here. Also, note that the AEs have been pulled during the 30% off sale, and that the promotion does not include LE canvas.


----------



## Taken Aback

The coupons which have long pins are usually one time use. I had one of those for yesterday, but I used it.

Sears regularly has LE pamphlets on the counter at checkout (at least at those in, or near, the LE section) with a few one-time use coupons. $15 off $75 is the offer in those right now.

Just so you know, LE codes are usually posted to slickdeals.net's fora or retailmenot.com. I recommend checking those before making a LE purchase.


----------



## vwguy

20% off now thru April 5th: promo code EASTER20 pin 5969

Brian


----------



## MacT

Here's one for today: 20% off + free shipping on regularly priced items. Includes AE. Promotion Code *APRIL5* and PIN *9629.
*The fine print says that this works through Monday. April 5.


----------



## vwguy

Today only, 25% off regularly priced pants or shorts: promo code PANTS25 PIN 7103.

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback

vwguy said:


> Today only, 25% off regularly priced pants or shorts: promo code PANTS25 PIN 7103.
> 
> Brian


Same offer, different code: *APR8* and PIN *1045*


----------



## Taken Aback

*Today only!*



> *** Spring Fling*
> Select styles. Prices good through 11:59 p.m. CDT Tuesday‚ April 13. Not valid in stores.
> 
> ** Free Shipping on orders $50 or more*
> 
> Savings reflected at checkout when you enter
> Promotion Code: *SHOWERS* PIN: *7421*


Link to Men's Assrt. Chinos

EDIT - Forgot this one:



> Free shipping and handling with NO MINIMUM order. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. CDT Tuesday, April 13, 2010.
> 
> Promotion code: *DIVEIN* PIN: *6292*


----------



## vwguy

Here's another code for 25% off and free shipping: Promotion Code: FRIENDS25 PIN: 2980

Brian


----------



## vwguy

Only 20% off, promo code TWENTY and pin 2283, I'm waiting for it to hit 25% off to pick up just a few more shirts 

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback

You mean $25 _plus_ free shipping. 

When the better codes expire, I always feel a little remorseful I didn't get one more thing. LE really knows us well. 

How deep has a general merchandise discount gone in recent years? I remember a 30% off not too long ago, but not more.


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO Free Shipping Code*

Got this today:

Lands' End Business Outfitters *Free shipping applies to UPS Ground to a single address in the continental U.S. Not good on past orders. Excludes screen print T-shirts and other promotional products with existing quantity discounts. Applies only to Lands' End labeled apparel, totes, hats and towel purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. Phone orders reference promo code *FRSHP*. Ends Friday, April 30, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. **20% off Golf Tubes ends Friday, April 30, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. Prices shown reflect savings. While supplies last. Not valid at Lands' End, Sears or Kmart retail stores, on Sears.com, LandsEnd.com or Kmart.com, or when combined with any other promotional offer or program discount. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash


----------



## MacT

Good through tomorrow. 30% off regularly priced item + free shipping of > $50. Code *MAY3 *and PIN *77432958.*


----------



## HistoryDoc

MacT said:


> Good through tomorrow. 30% off regularly priced item + free shipping of > $50. Code *MAY3 *and PIN *77432958.*


You beat me to it! That one arrived in my email this morning as well.


----------



## mfs

MacT said:


> Good through tomorrow. 30% off regularly priced item + free shipping of > $50. Code *MAY3 *and PIN *77432958.*


Thank you for posting this information. I just ordered 2 shirts which came to $56.00 so I got the free shipping and the 30% off.:icon_smile:


----------



## Taken Aback

HistoryDoc said:


> You beat me to it! That one arrived in my email this morning as well.


I also got this, but the pin looks to be one-time use (different for me). Unless several here used the code above successfully, it probably won't work twice.


----------



## jwlester

I just tried to place an order as well and it said the "number of uses has been exceeded". I guess they had a cap on it. To bad.

Josh


----------



## Taken Aback

As I said, it was likely one-time use. If anyone else besides mfs used it, it's possible you might get a cancellation.


----------



## jwlester

And I was confirming that you were correct.

Do these come from signing up for emails on the website? I've declined every time I've ordered something, but maybe I should deal with the spam and subscribe.

Josh


----------



## Taken Aback

*LE Coupon Exchange?*

Indeed, you should.

Although, I don't remember receiving any one-time use coupons until I had actually had a order history. Most LE coupons and codes have short 4 digit pins, which usually signify general use. They may be restricted to one use per account, however. Also, I notice that LE will issue the same coupon offer with different codes and pins at the same time. That may be a way to discern where customers are coming from (email, catalog inserts, website banners). Also, like Tripp said, LEBO coupons start to come once you have a history there as well.

I know you were confirming it. It's just the "number of uses has been exceeded" message could lead some to believe that it _could_ be capped at a few, rather than just the singular use. I was just being uber-specific. 

Now, I actually used mine, but it would be nice if all who hadn't, had posted them here. Some other sites like Slickdeals or Fatwallet have similar threads where retailer coupon codes are posted from those who aren't going to use them, and those who do report their use once posted. Considering how much a staple LE is to the members of the trad forum, it might be a good idea to "sticky" this thread to the top, and encourage this.


----------



## Pink and Green

They must think me the biggest mark in history. They send me coupons every couple of days (their sale promotions), and I always bite. When it was 30% off, I went for cuffed khakis and underwear, then for free shipping I bought a belt, then a polo shirt or two, on and on.

Beware signing up for the promotional e-mail. You're going to need more space in your closet.


----------



## Taken Aback

A couple more things I had forgotten...Sears always seems to have LE coupon pamphlets. They're usually at the counter within, or closest to their LE section. They are usually not the best discounts (10 or 15 off 75 etc), but are always available if you just stop by to pick some up. They are also one-time use with a different pin in each.

Also, and this is just useful for the LE _addict_ than casual buyer, those who are Chase debit/credit cardholders now have access to the "Ultimate Rewards Mall". The significance being, that rather than just a new replacement for Visa's "Extras" program where you earn points for giftcards (including LE), they now provide an _additional_ incentive to visit to visit LE's site through theirs: They give you more points than using your Chase card otherwise, which means getting LE bigger giftcards.

It really is a vicious cycle...


----------



## jwlester

Nice to see this stickied. TA, I apologize if I was rude. Your comment sounded a bit rough to me when I first read it.

I guess I have always declined the emails out of habit. I've now signed up and my wife may make more use of it than I.

I think it is a wonderful idea to post coupons you do not plan on using. That sort of thing is exactly why I ended up here. You fellows seem to have the best line on quality products around. LE might not be the top, but I love their stuff for what it is. I'll be sure to post up any offer I myself can not take advantage of. 

Thanks, Josh


----------



## Taken Aback

Looking back at my post, "as I said" may not have been the best way to start it. I didn't mean to come across as curt. 

x2 on thanks for the stickyness. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## vwguy

Right on, glad to see this got stickied as well! Now to get some decent coupon codes 

Brian


----------



## Pink and Green

SHELLS, Pin 2926 for Free Shipping.


----------



## Taken Aback

Some LEBO promotions:

*$2 Logos.* Savings reflected at checkout. Up to $6.50 value on first logo application of each item. Excludes new logo set-up fees. Not good on past orders. Excludes screen print T-shirts and other promotional products with existing quantity discounts. Applies only to Lands' End labeled apparel, totes, hats and towel purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. Phone orders reference promo code LOGO2. Ends Friday, May 7, 2010 at 11:59pm CT.

*20% off golf promotional products* savings reflected at checkout. Phone orders reference promo code 20GLF. Ends Friday, May 14, 2010 at 11:59pm CT.

*Free logo setup ($30 value) on screen print tees and sweatshirts* ends Friday, May 7, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. Phone orders reference promo code ARTFR. Not good on past orders. While supplies last. Not valid at Lands' End, Sears or Kmart retail stores, on Sears.com, LandsEnd.com or Kmart.com, or when combined with any other promotional offer or program discount. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash.


----------



## Taken Aback

A standard LE code:

** Choose your savings:*
$10 off a single purchase of $50-$99.99, $25 off a single purchase of $100-$199.99 or $50 off a single purchase of $200 or more of regularly-priced merchandise. Excludes gift cards, special services, duties & taxes. Savings reflected at checkout when valid promotion code and PIN are applied at time of order. Offer ends 11:59 p.m. CDT Thursday, May 6. Not valid in stores. 

On the Billing Information page‚ go to the section labeled "Promotion Code" (above the credit card payment box) and manually enter the Promotion Code *MAY6 *and PIN *1009* in the space provided.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Note: This is a Jpress Coupon code

Starts May 7th
Use this promo codeSMAY10 only at jpressonline.com from May 7-19 and receive up to 25% off the original price. Sale opens to the public May 20.


----------



## Taken Aback

*30% Off Swimwear*

*Take 30% off Swimwear* *plus Free Shipping:*
Regularly-priced styles. Excludes Clearance, Overstocks and Lands' End Canvas™. Savings reflected at checkout when valid promotion code and PIN are applied at time of order. Offer ends 11:59 p.m. CDT Monday, May 10, 2010.

At checkout‚ on the Billing Information page‚ go to the section labeled "Promotion Code" (above the credit card payment box) and manually enter the Promotion Code *MAY10 *and PIN *7213* in the space provided


----------



## Pgolden

And if you order from the phone in the Sears store, you get free shipping.


----------



## Taken Aback

True, but I was told they won't stack a coupon if you order via the in-store desk.

The same's not true of Eddie Bauer (who will), but they're no LE.


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO: 20% Off Polos*

20% off polos at Lands' End Business Outfitters:

*Savings reflected at checkout. Phone orders reference promo code POLOW. Ends Friday, May 14, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. **20% off golf promotional products savings reflected at checkout. Phone orders reference promo code 20GLF. Ends Friday, May 14, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. ***30% off Urban Tote prices shown reflect savings. Ends Friday, May 28, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. While supplies last. Not valid at Lands' End, Sears or Kmart retail stores, on Sears.com, LandsEnd.com or Kmart.com, or when combined with any other promotional offer or program discount. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash.


----------



## Taken Aback

*LE: 30% Off Pants & Shorts [SD]*

*LE 30% off Pants & Shorts from $14.

*CODE*: PANTS30* PIN*: 9578*.

Regular shipping applies. [From SD]


----------



## jwlester

*30% off Pants and Shorts*

Promotion Code *MAY13 *and PIN *7273*

Cheers, Josh


----------



## Pink and Green

I have numerous $15 off $75 or more coupons from my eight million LE purchases. PM to get one. Two available ATM.


----------



## Pink and Green

You'll have to be quick on his one, ends in just 20-30 mins I think. 40% off regular-priced men's and women's pants and shorts via coupon code "MAY13T" and PIN "3456". Plus, the coupon bags free shipping with no minimum. Just ordered some Reds for summer at $22 delivered!


----------



## Taken Aback

Pink and Green said:


> You'll have to be quick on his one, ends in just 20-30 mins I think. 40% off regular-priced men's and women's pants and shorts via coupon code "MAY13T" and PIN "3456". Plus, the coupon bags free shipping with no minimum. Just ordered some Reds for summer at $22 delivered!


Damn. I'm kicking myself for missing that. Was it an email, or did you see it on the site?


----------



## vwguy

From the website, 25% off thru May 17th: CODE SPRING25 PIN 1310

Brian


----------



## Pink and Green

Taken Aback said:


> Damn. I'm kicking myself for missing that. Was it an email, or did you see it on the site?


Found out about through DealNews. Sometimes I don't check the RSS feed till the end of the day, so by then I had 30 minutes to pull the trigger. Thankfully I just got a pair in the mail and realized this was a great deal for more so I got in on one pair of reds.

I'll let you know when I find another - their pants are amazing!


----------



## Taken Aback

*25% Off*

*Take 25% off regularly-priced Women's and Men's styles.*
Excludes Tretorn & Allen Edmonds, Clearance, Overstocks and Lands' End Canvas™. Offer ends 11:59 p.m. CDT Monday, May 17, 2010.

Code *SPRING *and PIN *1110.*


----------



## MacT

*30% off the highest priced item and Free Shipping:*
Or at checkout‚ on the Billing Information page‚ go to the section labeled "Promotion Code" (above the credit card payment box) and manually enter the Promotion Code *MAY20 *and PIN *90382519*


----------



## Taken Aback

That looks like another one-time use (you need a minimum $50 purchase for 30% off the first item). 

If someone uses these long pin codes, and they work, they ought to say the code was used. (saves others the effort to find out)

By the way, I understand why this was moved here. I just hope those who frequent the trad forum realize it's here when the "moved" link goes to page two there. (Perhaps the link can still be stickied there?)


----------



## MacT

Actually, in this case, it's free shipping if you purchase more than $50. Here's the fine print: *One time use*. Receive 30% off the highest regular price item in your order (1 item per order) and Free Shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses when you order $50 or more of merchandise.

I'm not going to use it, and anyone who wants to try it is welcome.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Free shipping. Just use code Camper and pin 7234 at checkout.


----------



## Taken Aback

MacT said:


> Actually, in this case, it's free shipping if you purchase more than $50. Here's the fine print: *One time use*. Receive 30% off the highest regular price item in your order (1 item per order) and Free Shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses when you order $50 or more of merchandise.
> 
> I'm not going to use it, and anyone who wants to try it is welcome.


I didn't use that one, but another that I applied (same offer) didn't apply the discount when I removed an item from the cart and it slipped below $50. However, now that I think about it, the remains of the cart may have been sale items, so that would be the issue.

Speaking of which, here's another:

*Code MAY20 and PIN 154396601*

Limited Time Offer - One time use. Receive 30% off the highest regular price item in your order (1 item per order) and Free Shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses when you order $50 or more of merchandise (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). Discount will be applied at checkout. 4-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Shipping upgrades not applicable. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Consumer is responsible for applicable taxes and duties. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. CDT Thursday, May 20, 2010.

Plus, one for just free shipping (like Zach's):

*Code WARMER and PIN 2790*

Limited Time Offer - Receive Free Shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 4-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Shipping upgrades not applicable. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Consumer is responsible for applicable taxes and duties. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. CDT Thursday, May 20, 2010.


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO - FREE Shipping & Logos*

Also one from LEBO:

Lands' End Business Outfitters - Free Shipping & Logos until May 21.

*Logo savings reflected at checkout. Up to $8.50 value on first logo application of each item. Excludes new logo set-up fees. Free shipping applies to UPS Ground to a single address in the continental U.S. Not good on past orders. Excludes screen print T-shirts and other promotional products with existing quantity discounts. Applies only to Lands' End labeled apparel, totes, hats and towel purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. Phone orders reference promo code FSFLW. Ends Friday, May 21, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. **Savings reflected at checkout. Ends Friday, May 28, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. ***30% off Urban Tote prices shown reflect savings. Ends Friday, May 28, 2010 at 11:59pm CT.


----------



## vwguy

On the site now, $10 off $50, $25 off $100 & $50 off $200.

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback

In case it disappears off the front page before it expires...

$10 off a single purchase of $50-$99.99, $25 off a single purchase of $100-$199.99 or $50 off a single purchase of $200 or more of regularly-priced merchandise. Excludes gift cards, special services, duties & taxes. Savings reflected at checkout when valid promotion code and PIN are applied at time of order. Offer ends 11:59 p.m. CDT Monday, May 24. Not valid in stores.

*Code MAY24 and PIN 2119*


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Free shipping. Just use code Cloudy pin 3111 at checkout. (expires 6/4)


----------



## drippyzeo

On the homepage:

*SAVE25*, pin *5127*

Limited Time Offer - Save on regular price womens and mens merchandise (excludes Buy and Save pricing, Lands' End Canvas merchandise, Allen Edmonds and Tretorn footwear, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Consumer is responsible for applicable taxes and duties. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. CDT Thursday, May 27, 2010.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

$10.00 off $50.00 or more.(plus free-shipping) Just use code RBOOK, Pin 1256 at check-out. (does not apply with clearance items)


----------



## vwguy

From the website, 40% off select Summer items and then get free shc w/ code TREKKER and Pin 2577

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback

Free Shipping today on ALL orders (includes clearance):

CODE: CART2 PIN: 9216

Limited Time Offer — Receive Free Shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 4-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Shipping upgrades not applicable. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands’ End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands’ End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Consumer is responsible for applicable taxes and duties. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. CDT Thursday, June 10, 2010. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers or employee discounts


----------



## Taken Aback

Wow, I forgot to post some (was away), and see that others missed posting them too. I really hope why others didn't isn't due to the fact this was moved here from the Trad Forum. 

Anyhow, right now there's a great sale, with free shipping too!

Many Chinos are $19.99 and some polos are $14.99. That's not including overstocks, not quite perfect items, or on the counter remainders.



At checkout‚ on the Billing Information page‚ go to the section labeled "Promotion Code" (above the credit card payment box) and manually enter the Promotion Code *JULY20* and *PIN 5810* in the space provided.

Limited Time Offer - Receive Free Shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 4-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Shipping upgrades not applicable. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Consumer is responsible for applicable taxes and duties. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. CDT Tuesday, July 20, 2010.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Just grabbed some LE khakis for $15 shipped!*










* 25% off all pants, shorts, skirts & skorts
Includes regular, reduced and clearance-priced items. Not valid in stores. Savings reflected at checkout. Ends 11:59 p.m. CDT Thursday, August 12, 2010.

Promotion Code *AUG12* and PIN *4311*


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO - Shirt sale*


 
https://ocs.landsend.com/cd/frontdoor?store_name=corpsales&store_type=1&cmpid=lebonews-_-lebonews_090710_blast-_-feature-_-lebo_home
Lands' End Business Outfitters *Free shipping applies to UPS Ground to a single address in the contiguous U.S. Not good on past orders. Excludes screen print T-shirts and other promotional products with existing quantity discounts. Applies only to Lands' End labeled apparel, totes, hats and towel purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. Phone orders reference promo code FRSHP. Ends Friday, September 10, 2010 at 11:59pm CT.
**Dress Shirt Savings reflected at checkout. Not good on past orders. Ends Friday, September 17, 2010 at 11:59pm CT.
*** 25% off Screen Print Tees and Sweatshirts. Ends Friday, September 17, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. Savings reflected at checkout. Not valid with special orders or custom product. Not good on past orders. While supplies last. Not valid when combined with any other promotional offers or program discount. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash.


----------



## Taken Aback

*"Last day" of the Labor Day sale*



https://www.landsend.com/?cm_mmc=us...age&emid=usnews_090710_hr_all1&=&applyPromo=0

At checkout‚ on the Billing Information page‚ go to the section labeled "Promotion Code" (above the credit card payment box) and manually enter the Promotion Code *SEPT**7 *and PIN *5131* in the space provided.

Limited Time Offer - Save 25% on all products and get Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses when you order $50 or more of merchandise (excludes buy more and save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). Discount will be applied at checkout. 4-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Shipping upgrades not applicable. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Consumer is responsible for applicable taxes and duties. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. CDT Tuesday, September 7, 2010.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

25% off regular prices and free shipping. Just use code: SAVE Pin:7128 at checkout.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I just did!!

Got a shirt and some clearance ties.


----------



## Taken Aback

*25% Off Online & @ Sears/LE Stores*

*

(A different code variant than posted above)

* 25% off regularly-priced merchandise only.*
Excludes gift cards, special services and Lands' End Canvas. Savings reflected at checkout. Ends 11:59 p.m. CDT Monday, September 27, 2010.

Promotion Code *SAVE25 *and PIN *1373*.

*NOTE: If you received these emailed to you, there should be a barcode added within usable when printed for in-store use as well!

EDIT: Another code for the offer:










CODE: FAMILYSHARE and PIN: 9392
*


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO: 25% Off & FREE SHIPPING!*

Also check out the selection here as well (Some things not available at LE):

*25% savings reflected at checkout. Not good on past orders. Applies only to merchandise purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. While supplies last. Not valid on gift card purchases, special orders or custom product. **Free shipping applies only to Lands' End labeled apparel, totes, hats and towel purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site using UPS Ground to a single address in the contiguous U.S. Excludes screen print T-shirts and other promotional products with existing quantity discounts. Phone orders reference promo code 25FSW. Ends Monday, September 27, 2010 at 11:59pm CT. Not valid at Lands' End, Sears or Kmart retail stores, on Sears.com, LandsEnd.com or Kmart.com, or when combined with any other promotional offer or program discount. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End Rewards Card*

Oh, and one more development...

LE was recently added to the Sears "ShopYourWay" rewards program. That means you can earn points on purchases, and any reward points you accrue at Sears or K-Mart can be applied at LE, and vice-versa.

https://www.landsend.com/rewards

https://www.landsend.com/rewards

If you join via that link, you'll be mailed a LE branded card usable at all the "Sears family" retailers. You can also get one from a LE store or the LE section at Sears. Of course, you can use the Sears or K-Mart(!) branded one as well. Just add the card number to your customer profile at LE.com, and you'll earn.

The amount is not huge. I think the default is 10 points earned per dollar spent, and 10 points equal one cent of value. Basically, spend $100, and earn $1.00 towards a future purchase. However, unlike some other programs, the rewards can be used in small increments for constant small discounts, or saved up for a bigger one. If you use your credit card to earn rewards points at LE, and choose LE gift cards, there's no reason not to join up for this too.

Also, while I haven't seen them yet, there's supposed to be some "exclusive" LE offers coming not otherwise advertised in the LE emails. They should appear on the "my offers" page once you login at shopyourwayrewards.com I was told there would be different discounts and items on which you can earn more than standard point values.

Also, if you possess one of the cards from the other stores and have had it for sometime, you can call the support phone number and have any LE purchases made since they were added to the program credited to you.

At the very least, if you buy a fridge, it could get you a free tie.


----------



## Taken Aback

*40% Off Clearance Until Sept 30 & $10 Off Dress Shirts & Free Shipping off $50 purchase*





** Save up to an extra 40% on Overstocks*
Prices shown reflect savings. Offer ends 11:59 p.m. CDT Thursday, September 30, 2010. Not valid in stores.

*** The Fall Find*
Select Men's styles. Prices shown reflect savings. Prices good through 11:59 p.m. CDT Thursday, September 30, 2010. Not valid in stores.
 
* How to apply your promotion code for Free Shipping $50 min:*
 Simply click any link in this e-mail and the Promotion Code and PIN will automatically be applied to your order.

Or at checkout‚ on the Billing Information page‚ go to the section labeled "Promotion Code" (above the credit card payment box) and manually enter the Promotion Code *SEPT30 *and PIN *2731* in the space provided.

Or if you have a Lands' End "Personal Shopping Account"...
1) Make your selections
2) On the Order Review page‚ click "Promotion Code" in the section labeled "Apply another payment method"
3) Enter your "Promotion Code" and PIN (shown above). That's it!

Limited Time Offer - Receive Free Shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). 4-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Shipping upgrades not applicable. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Consumer is responsible for applicable taxes and duties. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. CDT Thursday, September 30, 2010.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

$10.00 off $50.00 or more. Just use code LADIES pin 1921 at checkout. (expires 10/31/10)


----------



## jean-paul sartorial

Extra 20% off Fall Sale and Overstocks 

Promocode: EXTRAFALL
PIN: 5298

Some decent stuff, including a bunch of the paintbrush shirts ($11.99 after discount).

I get free shipping if I click through from the email I got. Don't know if you also get it if you use the code.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

25% off plus free shipping with every $50.00 or more purchase. Just use code WREATH25 Pin 2123 at checkout. (expires 12/7/10)


----------



## Mazderati

Lands' End 40% off highest priced item and free shipping. This makes the AE MacNeil and Leeds less than $200.


----------



## Taken Aback

Only in my boredom today, did I notice that no one had previously written a search engine plugin for LE. Now you now can find one here:

https://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.html?name=landsend.com


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% off Highest-priced item & Free Shipping over $50*

*Lands' End - 30% off Highest-priced item & Free Shipping over $50 *

*Code: WOW30 Pin: 1120*

Save 30% on highest priced item (merchandise only, excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central March 10, 2011. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.


----------



## Leighton

Holy ****, it includes sales items too. Checked and it worked.


----------



## Peak and Pine

I don't understand this. Could you explain what it is? How is this different from placing Lands' End on the bookmark bar? Thanks.


----------



## Leighton

Peak and Pine said:


> I don't understand this. Could you explain what it is? How is this different from placing Lands' End on the bookmark bar? Thanks.


Who the hell wants to check in on Lands End each day?


----------



## Broadus

Leighton said:


> Holy ****, it includes sales items too. Checked and it worked.


Yes, it does. I checked on a shirt I had ordered a few weeks ago, having bought it for $20.99. It's now marked $29.99. 30% off brings it down to . . . $20.99. :icon_smile:


----------



## Taken Aback

Peak and Pine said:


> I don't understand this. Could you explain what it is? How is this different from placing Lands' End on the bookmark bar? Thanks.


The bookmark bar will show a link, but this is like having the Google search in your browser. For instance; rather than click the link, open the page, and _then_ search for something like "black wtach", you can just type it into the box, hit enter, and it will immediately display the search results. The plugin allows you to skip a step, just as you do when you directly search Google instead of going to the Google _homepage_.

SE Plugins are really great that way. I've written a few, including one for AAAC, and they help me find what I what want more quickly, and easily, than without them.



Leighton said:


> Who the hell wants to check in on Lands End each day?


I can tell you that I check this constantly:
https://www.landsend.com/otc/index.html?tab=8&setPageSize=1000



Leighton said:


> Holy ****, it includes sales items too. Checked and it worked.





Broadus said:


> Yes, it does. I checked on a shirt I had ordered a few weeks ago, having bought it for $20.99. It's now marked $29.99. 30% off brings it down to . . . $20.99. :icon_smile:


It's not 40% off, but I knew it would go over well.


----------



## Leighton

:\ Knew I should have waited to put my order in.... But now my LE gift card is used up. ARRGGH. Oh well, only would have saved a couple of bucks.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Peak and Pine said:


> I don't understand this. Could you explain what it is? How is this different from placing Lands' End on the bookmark bar? Thanks.





Taken Aback said:


> The bookmark bar will show a link, but this is like having the Google search in your browser. For instance; rather than click the link, open the page, and _then_ search for something like "black wtach", you can just type it into the box, hit enter, and it will immediately display the search results. The plugin allows you to skip a step, just as you do when you directly search Google instead of going to the Google _homepage_.


Thank you. I guess I understand now. Google has something called Google Gadgets, a few of which do what I think you're saying. I have one for Amazon. I also run Chrome; maybe the gadgets are available only for that browser. Which incidentally was the name of my dog, or was it Bowser; I forget.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial

25% off your entire order at Land's End. Includes sales items. Does not include LE Canvas. I didn't read the fine print to see if it applies to shoes. 

CODE: TWENTYFIVE
PIN: 9383


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free Shipping (NO Minimum order)*

*Lands' End - Free Shipping No Minimum + Save 25% on All Merchandise:*

*Code: LANDSEND1* *Pin:** 1035*

Save 25% on all merchandise (excludes Buy and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, March 14, 2011.

Also:

Receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). 4-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, April 15, 2011*. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers. *

*Code: FREESHIPMAR Pin: 6347*




Peak and Pine said:


> Thank you. I guess I understand now. Google has something called Google Gadgets, a few of which do what I think you're saying. I have one for Amazon. I also run Chrome; maybe the gadgets are available only for that browser. Which incidentally was the name of my dog, or was it Bowser; I forget.


I have that as well. It's their version of Win7's Gadget sidebar, and it's cool. However, a hypothetical LE or AAAC gadget would spawn a browser window anyhow if you used it. Using in-browser search engine plugins mean not having to minimize to desktop to use such a gadget. By the way, these plugins work with Firefox, IE8, *and* Chrome.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End 30% off ONE Item & Free Shipping over $50*

*Lands' End 30% off ONE Item & Free Shipping over $50*

Save 30% on highest priced item (merchandise only, excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, March 23, 2011.

*Code SPRINGNOW PIN 1002*

OR:










Save 30% on Highest Priced Item - NO FREE SHIPPING

Code: SPRING30 PIN: 9563

Save 30% on highest priced item (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Consumer is responsible for applicable taxes and duties. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, March 23, 2011. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers or employee discounts.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - Free Shipping [NO MINIMUM]*

*Lands' End - Free Shipping [NO MINIMUM]*

*Code SPRINGSALE PIN 1243*

Receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, April 5, 2011.
Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.

OR:

Free shipping - $100 minimum:


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off & No Minimum Free Shipping*

*Lands' End - 30% Off & No Minimum Free Shipping*

Save 30% on all Lands' End merchandise (excludes monogramming, hemming, gift cards, gift boxing, taxes and duties, Lands' End Canvas™, Lands' End Camp and Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases). Also receive free shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Offers apply only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Free shipping is 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Offers not redeemable for cash. Cash value 1/20Â¢. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid 12:01 a.m. Central, April 7 through 11:59 p.m. Central, April 11, 2011.

 *Code LESHARE30 * and *PIN** 4422

*Plus, same deal here (Different code):


-Thanks to P&G


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off & No Minimum Free Shipping*

*Lands' End - 25% Off & No Minimum Free Shipping!

Both images are clickable and will automatically add each code [NOT stackable]*

Save 25% on all merchandise (excludes Buy more and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters, Lands' End Camp and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Consumer is responsible for applicable taxes and duties. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, May 16, 2011.

 *Code EVERYTHING * and *PIN** 1555

*Plus, same deal here (Different code):


-Thanks to Slickdeals


----------



## Taken Aback

*30% off at Lands End thru 6/9/11*



Charles Saturn said:


> at checkout‚ manually enter the *Promotion Code GREATDAY * and *PIN** 1256.*


Thanks to Charles Saturn. 

NOTE: This "30%" off deal is a sale off regular prices, not a promo like previous codes which take 30% off a price. This code is actually for free shipping, but comes in an email touting 30% like the ones which had 30% off codes.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off & No Minimum Free Shipping*

*Lands' End - 25% Off & No Minimum Free Shipping*

Save 25% on all Merchandise (excludes Buy more and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, June 13, 2011.

 *Code LANDSEND * and *PIN** 1140

*OR, same discount WITHOUT FREE SHIPPING (Different code):


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Lands End: 25% off all merchandise
Promotion Code: SAIL
PIN: 9486

Free Shipping with $50 Merchandise Purchase + 25% off All Merchandise

Save 25% on all Merchandise (excludes Buy more and Save Pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands’ End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands’ End Business Outfitters and Lands’ End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, June 27, 2011. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Taken Aback, I believe this is a question you could answer: do these sales ever include Canvas?


----------



## Taken Aback

I believe there has been an instance or two when a code that excluded LE Canvas worked, but, generally, they have their own promo codes.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*$40 OFF $100 OR MORE*

$40 OFF $100 OR MORE

Savings reflected at checkout when you enter
Promotion Code: JULY
PIN: 1035

Receive $40 off single purchase of $100 or more of merchandise (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards,shipping, taxes and duties). Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, July 5, 2011. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers or employee discounts.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - $40 Off $100 or more & Free Shipping over $50*

That's the first time I've seen them use an animated image. It's a bit more "Sears-y" than usual.

EDIT: Ah, that code is just the deal without the free shipping. Here's the one for both (provided it's over $50):

*Promotion Code JULY4 and PIN 6530.*

Receive $40 off a single purchase of $100 or more of merchandise (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, July 5, 2011.


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO - $5 off Polos when you buy five or more. 20% off writing instruments.*

LEBO - $5 off Polos when you buy five or more. 20% off writing instruments.

If you want to grab a couple in one go, you can get some LE polos off their business site (no need to choose embroidery) in this promo.

Use code EMPOLO or WEPOLO.

*Save $5 on each Polo on orders of 5 or more Polos (excludes New Active Collection) when promo code EMPOLO is entered at checkout or mentioned on phone orders. Ends Friday, July 1, 2011 at 11:59pm CT. Not valid on previous orders, or when combined with any other promotional offer or program discount. Applies only to purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash.

**Save 20% on Pens, Pencils and Highlighters with stated minimums when Promo code EM20PENS is entered at checkout or mentioned on phone orders. Any questions? Call our Promotional Product experts at 1-800-478-8576. Excludes decoration fees, logo setup fees, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties. Not good on past orders. Ends Friday, July 1 at 11:59pm CT.

Offers not valid on previous orders or at Lands' End, Sears or Kmart retail stores, on Sears.com, LandsEnd.com or Kmart.com, or when combined with any other promotional offer or program discount. These offers have no cash value and are not redeemable for cash.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 10% Off 7/17/11 IN-STORE-ONLY with your rewards card*

Lands' End - 10% Off 7/17/11 IN-STORE-ONLY with your rewards card



> SHOP YOUR WAY REWARDS MEMBERS EVENT
> JOIN US FOR EXCLUSIVE SAVINGS
> SUNDAY, JULY 17 ALL DAY
> at Sears, Sears Grand, Sears Essentials,
> Sears Auto Centers, The Great Indoors and Lands' End® Shop at Sears
> or save at www.sears.com and from 8pm CT 7/16 to 4am CT 7/18
> Department Savings*
> Apparel & Accessories 20%
> Auto 5%
> Consumer Electronics 10%
> Fine Jewelry 10%
> Fitness and Sporting Goods 10%
> Footwear 10%
> Home 10%
> Lands' End Shop at Sears 10%
> Lawn & Garden 10%
> Outdoor Living & Seasonal 10%
> The Great Indoors 10%
> Tools 10%
> *Home appliances excluded. Auto excludes Great Price items and automotive services.
> Valid at participating stores only. See Participating Stores link for additional details


Mild LE savings, but still savings. It should apply to the clearance rack as well.


----------



## vwguy

We need a good code to come around so I can check out their new chinos!

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 20% Off & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 20% Off & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Promotion Code AUGUST and PIN 9034.*

*Save an extra 20% on Select Sale and Clearance merchandise (after any applicable discounts, excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, August 3, 2011.*


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off PLUS $10 Off + Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 30% Off PLUS $10 Off + Free Shipping Over $50*

I hope everyone knows about this, because I'm late to post it. LE has a 30% off sale until Thursday night (No code necessary. Selected items only), and a there are a few free shipping over $50 codes to work with it. However, I have listed a "$10 off + free shipping over $50" code to sweeten it further (Image is linked to add code to cart).

*Promotion Code PARENTSS11 and PIN 8445.*

*Receive $10 off a single order of $50 or more of merchandise (excludes clearance, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, September 15, 2011. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers. *


----------



## vwguy

20% off everything and free shc over $50: SUMMERSEND & 1710.

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 20% Off + Free Shipping off any purchase*

*Lands' End - 20% Off + Free Shipping off any purchase*

(This doesn't require a $50 purchase)

*Promotion Code HAPPY and PIN 2598.*

*Save 20% on all Merchandise (excludes Buy more and Save Pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, August 23, 2011. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.*

_Note: As you would expect, they have raised the prices again prior to releasing these "20% off" codes. The earlier $10 off code w/ free shipping off $50 was probably better_


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free Shipping off any purchase*

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free Shipping off any purchase*

(This doesn't require a $50 purchase)

*Promotion Code SPORTSMAN and PIN 4528.*

*Free Shipping No Minimum + 25% off Entire Order
Save 25% on All Merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, September 27, 2011. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.*


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free Shipping off any purchase*

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free Shipping off any purchase*

(Variant of previous code - doesn't require a $50 purchase)

*Promotion Code SAVE25 and PIN 1231.*

*Free Shipping No Minimum + 25% off Entire Order
Save 25% on All Merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping and handling to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters, Lands' End Shop at Sears, and Lands' End Inlet purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, September 27, 2011.*


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO - 25% Off & Free Shipping*

*LEBO - 25% Off + Free Shipping on apparel, totes, and towels.*

https://ocs.landsend.com*
Promotion Code EM25FS.*

*Simply click any link on this page and the promo code EM25FS will be automatically applied to your order. Phone orders reference promo code EM25FS or enter the code online in the shopping bag.

*25% savings reflected at checkout.

Free shipping applies to Standard Shipping to a single address in the contiguous U.S. Not good on past orders. Excludes screen print T-shirts and other promotional products with existing quantity discounts. Applies only to Lands' End labeled apparel, totes, hats and towel purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. While supplies last. Phone orders reference promo code EM25FS. Ends Tuesday, September 27, 2011 at 11:59pm CT. Not valid when combined with any other promotional offer or program discount. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash.*

_Some of the same LE stock is available here, as well as a few items that are no longer on LE.com, and some nice exclusive items (USA-made surcingle belts)_!


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off highest regular priced item + Free Shipping off $50 or more*

Credit to hardline_42:

*Lands' End - 30% Off highest regular priced item + Free Shipping off $50 or more*

*Promotion Code SAVEBIG and PIN 1234.*

*Save 30% on highest regular priced item (merchandise only, excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central October 3, 2011.*


----------



## hardline_42

*Lands' End - 40% Off highest regular priced item + Free Shipping off $50 or more*

*Promotion Code **WARMANDCOOL **and PIN 5429.*

*Save 40% on highest regularly priced item and Receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, October 21, 2011.*


----------



## Taken Aback

Excellent.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Ironic enough for a Twilight Zone episode?*

I know that LE will increase prices to offset a new discount code, but I've never specifically seen LE withdraw items during one. Oh, I've suspected it, but not seen evidence until now.

I had a pair of AE Strands in my cart from before the current promo (can't help but torture myself), and when I opened a new tab to look at the details (pitiful), I saw the listing had been removed from LE. It would seem that I wouldn't be able to re-add them to the cart were I to remove them. Keep in mind, I have them added in my _active_ cart, and not "saved for later" which won't reflect availability until you actually add the item to the cart.

Of course, LE could always cancel an order with an OOS status, but, going by past experience, I suspect this indicates they _do_ have the Strands in stock, and will re-add them back tomorrow or at a later date. I suppose a phone rep, who hasn't drank the kool-aid, might assist were I to want to order them anyhow, but removal of the entire listing has me wondering.

The irony, is that I can't take advantage of it at the moment, no matter how good a deal $212 is.


----------



## arkirshner

^^^

If I had read your post first I would have saved 15 min trying to find the AEs on the site. If the phone rep call works sometime please post it here for future reference.


----------



## Taken Aback

MacNeils and some others are on the CANVAS site (or were), but I think what I've said indicates a holdback versus a sellout on style via the regular site. I can't imagine them being pleased were their entire AE inventory to sell out at 40% off.


----------



## Taken Aback

arkirshner said:


> ^^^
> 
> If I had read your post first I would have saved 15 min trying to find the AEs on the site. If the phone rep call works sometime please post it here for future reference.


Well, if anyone wants to try calling for the Strands, the item number is #409061. There are (or were) available in black or brown burnished calf.

You could also throw "lands' end" and an AE style name into Google to pull up a cached item page. You could then grab an item number from that, and bluff your way through the call as if you saw them online. I suppose it's worth a shot if the price is right.


----------



## Taken Aback

40% off footwear today with SHOE40 and PIN 1115.

My heart's just not in a nicely formatted post after reading this:

https://www.landsend.com/pp/OfferDetails_2794_SHOE40.html

LE is a cruel mistress.


----------



## arkirshner

Taken Aback said:


> 40% off footwear today with SHOE40 and PIN 1115.
> 
> My heart's just not in a nicely formatted post after reading this:
> 
> https://www.landsend.com/pp/OfferDetails_2794_SHOE40.html
> 
> LE is a cruel mistress.


Nevertheless, thank you for posting . My youngest son can use some shoes and he's not yet old enough for an AE addiction. (When that time comes he will just have to get an after school job and get them himself.)

By the way, Barrister & Solicitor reports there is another 2/$200 on closeouts starting.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - $30 off $100 + Free Shipping off any purchase*

*Lands' End - $30 off $100 + Free Shipping off any purchase*

_[Image is linked to promo]_

*Promotion Code GET30 and PIN 1636.*

Receive $30 off a single purchase of $100 or more of merchandise (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, November 6, 2011.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free Shipping off any purchase [ALSO IN-STORE] (Excludes Allen Edmonds!)*

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free Shipping off any purchase [ALSO IN-STORE] (Excludes Allen Edmonds!)*

_[Image is linked to promo]_

*Promotion Code FAMILYSAVE215 and PIN 1142.*

Save 25% off on all Lands' End merchandise purchases online, by phone or with this email in store (excludes Allen Edmonds®, Buy More and Save Pricing, monogramming, gift cards, shipping, gift boxing, taxes and duties, and Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases). Discount will be applied at checkout for retail purchases, or when you order online or by phone and supply a valid promotion code and PIN at time of order. Online and phone orders also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Offers not redeemable for cash. Cash value 1/20¢. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com, landsend.canvas.com, Lands' End Shop at Sears, Lands' End Inlets and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, November 15, 2011.

_Taken Aback: This should include in-store clearance as well. Check your email to find printable version with barcode._


----------



## Taken Aback

The barcode is not unique to the recipient, so here's the email in case you wish to print for in-store use and share:

Big upc:


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off In-Store @ Sears*

*Lands' End - 25% Off In-Store @ Sears*

Valid Sunday from store opening to 5:30PM, and 11/14-11/15.

Link to coupon PDF:
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/475...CP__/20111112_SRS_FF_Control_Savings_Pass.pdf (Also contains other Sears coupons)

_Despite contradictory fine print, this should work on LE clearance as well._


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 40% Off One Item & Free Shipping with $50 minimum purchase (Includes Allen Edmonds?)*

*Lands' End - 40% Off & Free Shipping with $50 minimum purchase*

_[Image is linked to promo]_

*Promotion Code SNOW and PIN 1174.*

Save 40% on highest priced item and Receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). 2-5 business day delivery to most addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, November 17, 2011.

_Thanks to vwguy for the heads-up. _


----------



## ArtVandalay

All men's clothes are on sale 30-50% today. THIS IS stackable with the 40% off one item deal...


----------



## TSWalker

And expiring in minutes. Had no choice but to make a purchase.

Keep up the great work, gentlemen.


----------



## Taken Aback

Promos usually go to Central Time, but you scared me into a purchase all the same. 

Almost forgot...make another with the code vwguy found first: *FROST* PIN: *9471* (same deal)


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off PLUS Free Shipping On ANY Order [NO MINIMUM] (AE?)*

*Lands' End - 30% Off PLUS Free Shipping On ANY Order [NO MINIMUM]*

*Promotion Code DRUMSTICK and PIN 1121.*

*Save 30% on all merchandise (excludes Buy more and Save Pricing, monogramming, gift cards, gift boxing, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, November 28, 2011.*

_Allen Edmonds would seem not to be excluded, although the discount isn't as deep this time around._


----------



## WBuffettJr

Thanks for posting this...it's different from the one on their home page, which does not stack with sales. This one does and I just ordered two sales items that I'd left in my cart for two weeks hoping a deal like this would come along! 30% off of the sales prices plus free shipping! Nice!


----------



## Taken Aback

Yes, it's common for LE to post a promo code on the site (with some drawback) at the same time as a similar promo code email goes out. I used to post both, but it's possible to use the same code twice for separate orders, and so, little point in mentioning the lesser deal.


----------



## WBuffettJr

I believe these actually have two separate codes with two separate pins, so you could do two orders that way, though the site coupon has a $50 minimum and doesn't stack with sales.


----------



## Taken Aback

That's kind of what I said.


----------



## WBuffettJr

Taken Aback said:


> That's kind of what I said.


Oh, I misread your earlier post and did not realize it is possible to use your posted code multiple times. Sweet. At any rate, thank you for posting it. You saved me a good deal of money. I had several things sitting in the shopping cart waiting in case a deal like this came along.


----------



## Taken Aback

Well, I have used the same twice in a row on a couple occasions, but I don't want you to think you can use a "40% off one item" five times in one day without having the orders cancelled. If there's a promo going on, it's likely to exist in a few variations and if you're lucky, the best version will still exist as a couple different codes. I'd sooner use each in tandem than using the same one twice, but it's worked.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - $15 Off $75 & Free Shipping any size order*

*Lands' End - $15 Off $75 & Free Shipping any size order*.

Saw some of these pamphlet coupons tossed out the last time I was at Sears (Now they have $10 off $50).

All expire on 11/30. It states that clearance and Canvas are excluded.

Code: *PREHOLIDAY1*

PIN:
*
1870193
1870223
1870259
1870273
1870285
1870315
1870330
1870368
1870411
1870412
1870476
1870430
1870520
1870762*

You can probably figure out other pins if by some chance these are all used by the time you see this.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 40% Off ONE item PLUS Free Shipping On $50 or more*

*Lands' End - 40% Off ONE item PLUS Free Shipping On $50 or more*

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code SHOPPING and PIN 2835.*

*Save 40% on highest priced item and Receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise (excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, December 1, 2011.*

_Allen Edmonds would seem not to be excluded if they haven't withdrawn stock already._


----------



## 4dgt90

what a great idea, thanks for starting this thread. i try to only buy LE at 40% off, especially since they've raised prices this year.


----------



## Taken Aback

I'm not sure that's a wise strategy. All too often, an item can sell out in a desired size by the time a new promo code becomes available. I haven't been burned in this way for some time, but there are a couple items from several seasons ago that I gambled on and lost.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 40% Off ONE item PLUS Free Shipping On $50 or more*

*Lands' End - 40% Off ONE item PLUS Free Shipping On $50 or more*

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code SNOWSHOE and PIN 1051.*

*Save 40% on highest priced item (merchandise only, excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters and Lands' End Canvas purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central December 12, 2011.*

_Allen Edmonds would seem not to be excluded if they haven't withdrawn stock already._


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 40% off ENTIRE ORDER & Free NO MINIMUM shipping!*

*Lands' End - 40% off ENTIRE ORDER & Free NO MINIMUM shipping!*


_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code DONNER and PIN 1585.*

** 40% off your entire order
Excludes gift cards, special services, duties & taxes. Savings reflected at checkout when valid promotion code and PIN are applied at time of order. Offer ends 11:59 p.m. Central Monday, December 19, 2011. Christmas delivery applies only to in-stock items without monogramming, engraving, hemming, cuffing or other special requests. Delivery within 48 contiguous states excluding P.O. Boxes. See Shipping Calendar for details.

Save 40% on all merchandise (excludes Buy more and Save Pricing, monogramming, gift cards, gift boxing, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, December 19, 2011.*

_No AE exclusion (stock probably withdrawn though). I've not seen PO Boxes excluded before. There's no reason for it short of them changing carriers to UPS or another private carrier. It's a bad move, IMO. - TA_


----------



## hardline_42

^^This is a good one because there's no minimum for free shipping. I just ordered a few things for my family and another Highlander Twill shirt and Italian silk knit tie for myself. I think those are currently two of LE's best products.


----------



## Taken Aback

The biggest thing about it, is that not all prices were raised to offset the discount (although AE's *ARE* withdrawn; try calling with item numbers on those). Some of the sale items are still at the same price as when the one item for $40% off or 30% off deals were on.

The entry-level tweed jackets can be had for $90-$120, the aforementioned Highlander shirts, some pinpoints and some chinos are $15 and some bengal/uni stripe shirts are $12.

The iron's hot right now.


----------



## zzdocxx

Just ordered this sweater on sale for $249, list price $400. I'll see if I like it when it comes in. The "discount" is not quite 40%. I was thinking I might do better if I waited, eg. if a "take an additional 20% off" coupon comes along.

Not sure if it is a good deal but it caught my eye, what do you experts think?



Thanks.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - Free No Minimum Shipping*

*Lands' End - Free No Minimum Shipping*

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code BLIZZARD and PIN 1038.*

*Free Shipping will be applied if you order!
Receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, January 19, 2012. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.*
_
Nothing very special, but I thought I should add this for the odds and ends that some may be considering. It's accompanied by an amusing blurb this time. It almost sounds desperate._


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO - 40% Off Outerwear*

*LEBO - 40% Off Outerwear*

_image is linked_

*Promotion Code EMOW40 or WEOW40.*

**40% Off Outerwear Jackets, Coats, Pullovers and Vests. Savings reflected at checkout when code is entered online. Limited time only. Phone orders reference promo code EMOW40. Ends Friday, January 27, 2012 at 11:59pm CT.

*40% Off Outerwear Jackets, Coats, Pullovers and Vests. Savings reflected at checkout when code is entered online. Limited time only. Phone orders reference promo code WEOW40. Ends Friday, January 27, 2012 at 11:59pm CT.*


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End CANVAS - 20% Off Sale/Clearance & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End CANVAS - 20% Off Sale/Clearance & Free Shipping Over $50*

https://canvas.landsend.com/applypr...as_subscriber_welcome-_-feature-_-cv_homepage
_image linked to discount/shipping code (code in image does not offer free shipping)_

*Promotion Code SMILE and PIN 3030.*

*Save an additional 20% on Lands' End Canvas Reduced-Price and Clearance items and Receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise (after any applicable discounts, excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to Lands' End Canvas merchandise purchased from landsendcanvas.com or at 1-877-877-1963. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, February 7, 2012. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.*

Note: The code's discount applies to CANVAS items, but the free shipping applies to *any* Land's End order.


----------



## zzdocxx

So what do they make out of canvas? ? ?


----------



## Taken Aback

I hope you're joking. It's just a more younger (hipster) leaning line of theirs. You'll find a lot more slim-fit shirts there, although some of the same things are available between both sites. On the other hand, some things that really ought to be on the main site are _only_ available on the canvas site (like AE MacNeils). If this is the first you have really heard of it (it _is_ linked to on LE), then you have missed a lot.

I tend not to post the Canvas-exclusive deals unless they are applicable to standard LE, or otherwise significant.


----------



## zzdocxx

I'm wasn't joking, I am kinda new to all this, I didn't realize it was one of their lines of clothing. I was thinking they had some stuff made from canvas, such as shoes or maybe some jackets.

So far here is what I have ever ever bought from LE:

Some turtle/mock turtle shirts for me and my mom and sister, when they were on sale.
Cardigan cashmere sweater.

First ever purchases, all in the last month or two.

OK I'll take a look and see if there is anything I like, but I doubt it.

I just bought a windbreaker also but haven't received it yet.

Over and out.

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Taken Aback

I'm sad to see a new restriction listed on their new addition of AE's McTavish:



Lands' End said:


> Please note: Promotion Code Savings not valid on this item.


www.landsend.com/pp/mens-allen-edmonds-mctavish-wingtip-oxford-shoes~234766_-1.html

I guess they don't need to withdraw them anymore. They are now open about it.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Taken,

What do you make of the total lack of sales this year? Last year saw less 30-40% sales, but they still did the standard 15% coupons on a pretty regular basis. I was holding out for an after Christmas 30% sale like they have in years past, but it never materialized. What's gives?


----------



## Taken Aback

Hard to say. I do see a steady outflow of the printed pamphlet coupons, and there's still been some Canvas promos, but this does seem to be a dry spell.

However, it's not unprecedented. As documented earlier in this thread, they have promoted non-code based discounts as if they were coupons more recently. Right now they claim up to 65% off, and there's been some no-minimum shipping codes too (LOVELINEN + 9324).

Hang on...perfect timing.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free No-Minimum Shipping*

Lands' End - 25% Off + Free No-Minimum Shipping



Code: *SPRINGSHIP* Pin: *6212*

OR



Code: *SPRINGBREAK* Pin: *6148*

Save 25% on regularly-priced Lands' End Merchandise purchases (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties, and excluded items as marked) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com, landsendcanvas.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, February 28, 2012*. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers. *


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Hah, ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Leighton

Still not as good as last year, but whatever, better than nothing.


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO - 25% Off & Free Shipping*

*LEBO - 25% Off & Free Shipping*

_image is linked_

*Promotion Code EMFS25 OR WEFS25.*

**25% savings reflected at checkout (excludes decoration fees, logo setup fees, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). Applies only to purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. While supplies last. Phone orders reference promo code EMFS25. Ends Tuesday, February, 28 2012 at 11:59pm CT.

**Free shipping applies to Standard Shipping to a single address in the contiguous U.S. Excludes screen print T-shirts and other promotional products with existing quantity discounts. Applies only to Lands' End labeled apparel, totes, hats and towel purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. Phone orders reference promo code EMFS25. Ends Tuesday, February 28, 2012 at 11:59pm CT.*

Again, I personally recommend the US-made cotton web surcingle belt (#198062) which is $15-$18.75 (shipped) with this promo:

As with many other LEBO items, you can also order it via phone from (regular) LE and use the previous promo.


----------



## Taken Aback

DoghouseReilly said:


> Taken,
> 
> What do you make of the total lack of sales this year? Last year saw less 30-40% sales, but they still did the standard 15% coupons on a pretty regular basis. I was holding out for an after Christmas 30% sale like they have in years past, but it never materialized. What's gives?





Leighton said:


> Still not as good as last year, but whatever, better than nothing.


Unfortunately, your fears have been realized. LE has crippled the (regular site) codes after the fact. They worked on sale items when I posted them, and for at least a day after (not pure clearance, though), but they now only work on full priced items alone.

It's something I only thought I noticed a year or so ago when a discount just didn't take despite working a few days previously, and while the terms remained the same. In this current example, the "regularly-priced" clause is their out. This _would've_ been a standard discount going by past promotions, but LE just couldn't let it ride.

I hope it's not indicative of something more ominous.


----------



## Al in Philly

Good thing I ordered my stuff yesterday morning when I saw the code. They shut that down real fast. Now it's just a "Friends and Family" sale, and only for regular priced items

*FAMILY

1510
*


----------



## Leighton

Seriously. Glad I jumped on it right quick.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% off & Free NO MINIMUM shipping [Online/In-Store]*

*Lands' End - 25% off & Free NO MINIMUM shipping [Online/In-Store]*



Al in Philly said:


> Good thing I ordered my stuff yesterday morning when I saw the code. They shut that down real fast. Now it's just a "Friends and Family" sale, and only for regular priced items
> 
> FAMILY
> 
> 1510


Here's a no-minimum shipping version of that:

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code BUDDY and PIN 2140.*

*Save 25% on regularly-priced Lands' End merchandise purchases online, by phone or with this email in store (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties, Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases, and excluded items as marked). Discount will be applied at checkout. Online and phone orders also receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer not redeemable for cash. Cash value 1/20¢. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com, landsendcanvas.com, Lands' End Shop at Sears, Lands' End Inlets and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, February 28, 2012. *

Printable In-store coupon:

Flanderian found another no-minimum shipping variant:

THINKSHORTS

PIN 1207


----------



## Taken Aback

*Sears - 10-15% off (Likely includes LE) at specific stores on 3/16-18*

Mild savings, and at limited locations, but considering how often LE is excluded (can't see that specifically mentioned here), it seemed post-worthy. It's 15% off with shopyourway rewards card, and 10% off without.

Times:

Stores:

https://www.sears.com/familyandfriends


----------



## ArtVandalay

The LE sales have been few and far between since Christmas...vexing!


----------



## Taken Aback

Indeed. Madras taunts.

If you're interested: They do have 25% off swimwear at the moment.


----------



## Taken Aback

Hmm...30% off sale on now until March 30th. Selected items, of course. Might be worth a trip to sears where the LE shop may actually _apply_ the sale to clearance.

_(linked to selection & free shipping code)_

Here's a crippled free shipping code if there's anything you knuckle under for that isn't impossible to pass over:

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code SAIL and PIN 2020.*

Receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. *Excludes the following products: Clearance (prices ending in $.97), Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter®*, and Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, March 27, 2012.


----------



## Brio1

The Hyde Park is on sale for 25% off @ $37.50. Is this the best deal on the shirt or will there be a better offer in the near future? Thank you.


----------



## Taken Aback

I think it _has_ gone lower, but probably not since their moratorium on real promo codes.

The thing is, since Sears is shopping out LE to the highest bidder, this may be the best deal for some time, if not the last.


----------



## Brio1

^
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Taken Aback

*For our British friends*

LE UK has a "Friends & Family" promo code for 25% off (FRIEND25) through April 8th.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% off & Free NO MINIMUM shipping [w/ exclusions]*

*Lands' End - 25% off & Free NO MINIMUM shipping [w/ exclusions]*

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code SPRING25 and PIN 4741.*

*Save 25% on regular-priced Lands' End Merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties, and excluded items as marked). Discount will be applied at checkout. Also receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, April 10, 2012.*

_Hmmm, "soley" is key here. Load the cart with clearance, and one regularly-priced item and shipping is free? This may be a step in the right direction, if not exactly like the promo codes of yore._


----------



## Taken Aback

I'm not sure when it stopped, but I learned Sears have stopped producing their "Shop Your Way" rewards cards, including the LE version. The program remains, but intangibly. You can still store your member number in your LE profile, but you only get a discount in-store when you give them your telephone number (or you happen to have your SYWR member number memorized).



RIP.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% off highest priced regular-priced item+ 20% off sale items (Free Shipping over $50) [w/exclusions]*

*Lands' End - 30% off highest priced regular-priced item+ 20% off sale items (Free Shipping over $50) [w/exclusions]*

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code FANCY and PIN 3030.*

*Save 30% on your highest regular priced item and 20% off all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties, On the Counter® and excluded items as marked. 30% off offer also excludes Lands' End Canvas items). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, April 16, 2012. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.*

_This is a complex one. If anyone has a totally free shipping variant, please post it._


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End Canvas- 20% off reduced & clearance (Free Shipping over $50 when reduced/regular items included)*

*Lands' End Canvas- 20% off reduced & clearance (Free Shipping over $50 when reduced/regular items included)*


_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code DANCE and PIN 1313.*

*Save an additional 20% on Lands' End Canvas Reduced-Price and Clearance items and Receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced price merchandise (after any applicable discounts, excludes monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties). Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to Lands' End Canvas merchandise purchased from landsendcanvas.com or at 1-877-877-1963. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, April 17, 2012.*


----------



## Taken Aback

Unfortunately, as I posted earlier, new AE listings state they exclude promotions. They don't need to say it in the emails anymore (it looks bad).

Still, it may be useful for house brands. Here's a link with the code (I removed your personal referrer):


----------



## hardline_42

I got excited when I got the email and didn't see the AE exclusions in the fine print, but now the individual items state the exclusions in the description. Probably makes it less likely for a sales associate to unknowingly apply the promo over the phone when they punch up the item.


----------



## Taken Aback

I like to think my earlier advice to call with item numbers after they withdrew them from the site may have been successful.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 20% off sale/clearance & Free No-Minimum shipping!*

*Lands' End - 20% off sale/clearance & Free No-Minimum shipping!*

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code RING20 and PIN 4020.*

Save 20% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, April 19, 2012. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.

*Yes! Works on clearance with free shipping on any size order!*


----------



## Taken Aback

and it's dead.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% off everything (Free Shipping over $50)*

*Lands' End - 30% off everything (Free Shipping over $50)*

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code ENJOY30 and PIN 1850.*

Save 30% on Lands' End merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Classifieds, Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, April 23, 2012. Not valid on previous purchases or when combined with any other promotional offers.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% off everything & NO MINIMUM SHIPPING!*

*Lands' End - 30% off everything & NO MINIMUM SHIPPING!*


_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code PICK30 and PIN 3022.*

Save 30% on Lands' End merchandise online, by phone or in-store (excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters, Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift cards, gift boxing, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Discount will be applied at checkout. Online and phone orders also receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer not redeemable for cash. Cash value 1/20Â¢. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com, Lands' End Shop at Sears, Lands' End Inlets and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Classifieds, Not Quite Perfect™, On The Counter®, or Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Product selection and pricing may vary in stores. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, April 23, 2012.

Thanks to Essential for the heads up.


----------



## Taken Aback

When the earlier code was being discussed over on Slickdeals, someone posted the following regular-priced item as a useful "filler" to secure a discount on other items, or make a minimum total for free shipping qualification. The fact LE sells it surprised me.

https://www.landsend.com/ix/index.html?store=le&action=newSearch&search=407086


----------



## sbdivemaster

20% off and no minimum free shipping:

*Promotion Code GAME20 and PIN 8020.*

Good until 4/30/2012


----------



## Shad0w4life

sbdivemaster said:


> 20% off and no minimum free shipping:
> 
> *Promotion Code PICK30 and PIN 3022.*
> 
> Good until 4/30/2012


Says it expired when I tested it.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Shad0w4life said:


> Says it expired when I tested it.


Crap. Entirely my fault. I have corrected the above codes, but here they are again:

*Promotion Code GAME20 and PIN 8020.*


----------



## Taken Aback

Thanks.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% off one item & Free shipping over $50*

*Lands' End - 30% off one item & Free shipping over $50*


_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code TROPICAL and PIN 9530.*

Save 30% on your highest regular priced Lands' End item (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties, and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter®, and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Canvas and Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, May 7, 2012.

_I hope someone can post a free no-minimum shipping version._


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale/Clearance & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale/Clearance & Free Shipping Over $50*


_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code MONEY and PIN 2030.*

Save 20% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter®, and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, May 17, 2012.

_I hope someone can post a free no-minimum shipping version._


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale/Clearance & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale/Clearance & Free Shipping Over $50*

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code BASEBALL and PIN 8140.*

Save 20% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, May 23, 2012.

_I hope someone can post a free no-minimum shipping version (before the end of the night!) _


----------



## Shad0w4life

Its 30% off right now

AND

I think the flannel pants are on sale, I got them for $80 with %30 off! reg is $130 or so...not sure if it's a mistake but i put my order in asap.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off Everything & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 30% Off Everything & Free Shipping Over $50*

_ Image is linked_

*Promotion Code STAR and PIN 5503.*

Save 30% on Lands' End merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Discount will be applied at checkout. Also receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter®, and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Canvas and Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, May 29, 2012.

_I hope someone can post a free no-minimum shipping version.

_


Shad0w4life said:


> Its 30% off right now
> 
> AND
> 
> I think the flannel pants are on sale, I got them for $80 with %30 off! reg is $130 or so...not sure if it's a mistake but i put my order in asap.


Dunno, but it's on.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off Everything & Free NO-MINIMUM Shipping!*

*Lands' End - 30% Off Everything & Free NO-MINIMUM Shipping!*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code FLAG and PIN 1122.*

Save 30% on Lands' End Merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties, and excluded items as marked). Discount will be applied at checkout. Also receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, May 29, 2012.

_I thought that might happen. _


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale & Clearance Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale & Clearance Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code GLOW and PIN 4120.*

Save 20% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, May 31, 2012.


----------



## alain

Very nice thank you.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale & Clearance Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale & Clearance Items & Free Shipping Over $50*


_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code ICECREAM and PIN 1040.*

Save 20% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, June 5, 2012.

We need a no-minimum version folks (post it if you find it).


----------



## Taken Aback

*All Your Codes Are Belong To Us - 25% Off & Free Shipping Over $50*

LE _finally_ acknowledged that they know their codes are posted at RetailMeNot by posting a site-exclusive code there. It seems friendly, but it put a scare into me. Many retailers request RMN block their sites once they discover they are listed there, so who knows how this will go. It just goes to show LE is not oblivious.

It may also explain the van parked in front of my house for the last few days. It was nice knowing you all. :icon_pale:

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code RTLMENOT and PIN 5260.*

Save 25% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Canvas and Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, June 13, 2012*.*


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - $20 off $75 & Free No-Minimum Shipping*

*Lands' End - $20 off $75 & Free No-Minimum Shipping*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code FATHER and PIN 2610.*

Receive $20 off a single purchase of $75 or more of merchandise (excludes Gift Cards, monogramming, embroidery, gift boxing, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter®, Classifieds and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, June 11, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands's End - 25% Off Sale & Clearance + Free shipping over $50*

They discovered another one....I swear, I think they're going through my mail and garbage. 

From SD:

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code SLCKDEAL and PIN 2520.*

Save 25% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Canvas and Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, June 13, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off Select Footwear [RetailMeNot]*

*Lands' End - 30% Off Select Footwear [RetailMeNot]*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code SHOE30 and PIN 1355.*

Save 30% on select various style footwear. Discount will be applied at checkout. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Canvas and Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, June 20, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free No-Minimum Shipping*

*Lands' End - 25% Off + Free No-Minimum Shipping*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code CHEERS and PIN 3022.*

Save 25% on Lands' End merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Classifieds, Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter® and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, June 26, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 20% Off Gift Cards via Chase Ultimate Rewards*

*Lands' End - 20% Off Gift Cards via Chase Ultimate Rewards*

_(20% off also applies to $50 and $100 versions in the drop-down)_

Here's some links, but they probably won't work unless you're logged in already (and maybe not even then):
Lands' End: https://ultimaterewardsshop.chase.c...t&partnerId=LPC10034&browseNodeId=&local=true
General card sale link: https://ultimaterewardsshop.chase.com/rewards/partner/partnerBrowse.do?keyword=ON_SALE_1

If neither work, just log in to your account and click the rewards link. You can then choose cards, and the sale section (or just LE).

Also, for future reference, remember that any Sears/Craftsman/KMart gift cards are also usable at LE, and those are sometimes on sale too (including from other third-party resellers).


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale & Clearance Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 20% Off Sale & Clearance Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code BANNER and PIN 2323.*

Save 20% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Gift Cards, Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter®, Classifieds and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, July 12, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - $20 off $75 & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - $20 off $75 & Free Shipping Over $50*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code JULY and PIN 5230.*

Receive $20 off a single order of $75 or more of merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, embroidery, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Orders consisting solely of Not Quite Perfect™, On the Counter®, Classifieds and Clearance items (prices ending in $.97) are not eligible for Free Shipping. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, July 16, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

Also, on Sunday, from 6-9PM, LE merchandise at Sears will be 15% off as part of a "Friends & Family" event. A handful of stores, due to blue laws, will honor the sale on Friday or Saturday instead.

Terms:
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/475.../sears/__RS_CP__/SrsFFJuly2012Locationsv2.pdf


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off Sale Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 30% Off Sale Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code WATERPARK and PIN 1819.*

Save 30% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Gift Cards, Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, July 19, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

*LEBO - ENDS TODAY: 25% Off Mesh & Pima Polos*

*LEBO - ENDS TODAY: 25% Off Mesh & Pima Polos.*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code EM25POLO.*

*25% off Men's and Women's solid Mesh and Pima Polos only. Excludes Business Basics. Savings reflected at checkout. Use promo code EM25POLO. Not good on past orders. Applies only to merchandise purchases from Lands' End Business Outfitters catalog or web site. Not valid on logo setup or logo application charges or other fees. Ends Thursday, July 19, 2012 at 11:59pm CT. Not valid on previous orders or at Lands' End, Sears or Kmart retail stores, on Sears.com, LandsEnd.com or Kmart.com, or when combined with any other promotional offer or program discount. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off Everything & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 30% Off Everything & Free Shipping Over $50*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code OCEAN and PIN 2012.*

Save 30% on Lands' End Merchandise (excludes Gift Cards, Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, shipping, taxes, duties, and excluded items as marked). Also receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs, Lands' End Shop at Sears and Lands' End Inlets. Markdowns in stores taken at register. Product selection may vary in stores. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, July 24, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

Gotta ask...am I seeing things, or does LE now revise the On The Counter assortment once it's posted? I thought that was a no-no, but I could swear I've seen items appear on that list after the Saturday posting.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off Sale & Free Shipping Over $50 - EXTENDED*

*Lands' End - 30% Off Everything & Free Shipping Over $50 - EXTENDED*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code CREATE30 and PIN 1973.*

Save 30% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Gift Cards, Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, July 26, 2012.

*EDIT*: Promotion Code* CREATION *and PIN* 2526 *_provides same deal - Himself_


----------



## jonathanbaron

Quick clarification, both promo codes do NOT include free shipping.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Read the fine print*

They do, on CREATION/2526, provided your order exceeds $50 (which is stated in the terms I included in the post). It seems you're right on CREATE30/1973, though. It looks like that was revised.

Here's a fixed version of the above post with the $50 shipping link:

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code CREATION and PIN 2526.*

Save 30% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Gift Cards, Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, July 26, 2012.

_- Himself_


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off Sale Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 30% Off Sale Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code HEATWAVE and PIN 2526.*

Save 30% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Gift Cards, Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, August 1, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% off one item & Free shipping over $50*

*Lands' End - 25% off one item & Free shipping over $50*


_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code CREW and PIN 1850.*

Save 25% on any one item of Lands' End merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, August 6, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End CANVAS - 30% Off Sale Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End CANVAS - 30% Off Sale Items & Free Shipping Over $50*


_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code GOLDEN and PIN 2060.*

Save 30% on all reduced priced items (excludes Gift Cards, Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, August 6, 2012.

As always, worth browsing if just for the Cintia Dicker pix.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 25% Off Everything & Free No-Minimum Shipping*

*Lands' End - 25% Off Everything & Free No-Minimum Shipping*

_Image is linked (to PETUNIA code)._

*Promotion Code PETUNIA and PIN 2930.*

*OR*

_Image is linked (to RMN code)._

*Promotion Code RMN25FS and PIN 8913.*

Save 25% on Lands' End Merchandise (excludes Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, gift cards, shipping, taxes, duties, and excluded items as marked). Discount will be applied at checkout. Also receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, August 13, 2012.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - 30% Off Sale/Clearance Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

*Lands' End - 30% Off Sale/Clearance Items & Free Shipping Over $50*

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code ENJOY and PIN 9585.*

Save 30% on all reduced priced and clearance items (excludes Gift Cards, Buy More and Save pricing, monogramming, gift boxing, shipping, taxes, duties and excluded items as marked). Also receive free shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses on a single order of $50 or more of regular and reduced priced merchandise. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, August 15, 2012.

Better late than never...?


----------



## Taken Aback

*Lands' End - $20 off $75 & Free No-Minimum Shipping*

Not that anyone should be relying on this thread by now if you are a regular customer of LE, but 25% and 30% off deals have slipped by since the last post, and a $20 off $75 ends tonight:

_Image is linked._

*Promotion Code FLOAT and PIN 1721.*

Receive $20 off a single purchase of $75 or more of merchandise (excludes Gift Cards, monogramming, embroidery, gift boxing, shipping, taxes and duties) and receive Free Shipping to U.S. and Canadian addresses. Discount will be applied at checkout. 5-7 business day delivery to most addresses. This offer has no cash value and is not redeemable for cash. Applies only to merchandise purchased from landsend.com and Lands' End consumer catalogs. Excludes Lands' End Canvas and Lands' End Business Outfitters purchases. Promotional savings may be deducted from returns. Offer valid through 11:59 p.m. Central, August 22, 2012.


----------



## vwguy

From facebook, 40% off one item and free shc over $50, click here: https://lands.to/ciAx
Promotion Code: COUNTRY
PIN: 1840

Brian


----------



## tgadd

I'm not sure when it expires but 

Additional 30% off (including sale prices) & Free Shipping

Promotion Code: LOVEFALL
PIN: 2101


----------



## Trad-ish

Anyone have anything current?


----------



## AJW

QUALITY, 5312

Expires 2/26/13


----------



## AJW

That's 30% off and free shipping on orders over $50


----------



## Gc2892

Would any be kind enough to PM me their code for $15 off $75+ if it isn't going to use? I threw mine away by mistake when I received my last order in the mail. Thanks!


----------



## G_Stephen

I am about to buy a few things from LE as I have lost some weight for the season. Anyone have any coupons they don't plan on using. It would be much appreciated and I will pay it forward. Thanks.


----------

